
Ask HN: Looking for JIRA alternative - gauravphoenix
I&#x27;m looking for JIRA alternative. I find JIRA overly complicated and need a simpler solution.
======
kavbojka
Please check out Clubhouse ([https://clubhouse.io](https://clubhouse.io)).
We've put a lot of time into putting together a tool that is thorough while
also being simple to use. We welcome your feedback!

------
spotman
Redmine and gitlab are usually where I reach when jira makes me sad. Redmine
has more elaborate workflow possibilities, but gitlab is more light and
simple. I actually use all 3 every day depending on what project I am working
in.

------
farkas
Love to hear your opinion on where JIRA is too complicated, and what size team
you have. We'd appreciate your feedback. scott <at> atlassian.com

------
cauterized
You might check out Phabricator. It's got a similar approach to the but
database without the bewildering sense that you have to configure EVERYTHING
before you can do anything. Downsides are self-hosting and PHP.

------
cristobal23
Trello or Wekan

